# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Overmatig gewichtsverlies

## [email protected]

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben in ongeveer 2 a 3 maanden tijd van 62 kilo naar 48 kilo gegaan (zonder dieet, extra beweging enz.) ben 1.64 lang. In de tijd dat ik afviel had ik erg last van haaruitval buikpijn dorst moeheid en overmatig transpireren, de haaruitval en de buikpijn zijn nu gelukkig verdwenen maar de rest heb ik nog steeds. Ik heb continu dorst heb veel slaap nodig toch wel zo&#39;n 10 uur per nacht, na een avondje stappen heb ik 3 dagen nodig om weer bij te komen en op andere momenten is mijn energie oneindig.

Ik ben voor deze klachten natuurlijk allang naar de huisarts geweest en getest op alle denkbare ziektes er is ook n hartfilmpje gemaakt enz. maar nog steeds is er geen aanwijsbare reden gevonden. Ik zit nu alweer een maandje of 2 op hetzelfde gewicht (48 kilo) maar het zit me nog steeds niet lekker, ik voel me niet meer de oude en zie er ook niet meer uit vergeleken met 1,5 / 2 jaar terug ben ik nu een zombie.

Ik vroeg me af of er ook andere mensen zijn die dit is overkomen of die ervan gehoord hebben of misschien wel weten hoe of wat. Door de huisarts word ik alleen maar naar huisgestuurd met de mededeling "het kan" maar zo voelt het niet  :Frown:  .

Thx alvast

----------


## sr

Eet je wel genoeg?? En voldoende vitaminen?? Voldoende water op een dag. Probeer minimaal 3l. te drinken, voldoende groenten te eten, voldoende vet&#33;&#33; vooral dat laatste, aangezien de meeste die afvallen gaan beperken op vet. Terwijl vet juist essentieel is voor talloze lichaamsfuncties.. Vis en lijnzaadolie zijn bronnen van goede vetten/

----------


## Guest

weer wat zwaarder worden zou je absoluut geen kwaad doen.
48 kilo is echt te weinig met jouw lengte.

Is er ook al eens naar je (bij)nieren gekeken?
De dorst zou kunnen wijzen op suiker, maar ik neem toch aan dat dat het eerste is waar je arts naar gekeken heeft.

3 liter water is overigens veel te veel.
advies is 2.3 liter waarbij je die 0.3 liter al verkrijgt uit groente en fruit.
Beter is ook om geen zuiver water te drinken dat spoelt de vitamines en mineralen te snel je lichaam weer uit waardoor tekorten kunnen ontstaan.
Neem liever 2/3 water met 1/3 vruchtensap.

----------


## anne

Is ook onderzocht, -het klinkt akelig- , of je een lintworm hebt?
Of is er sprake van ernstige stress?? Of misschien gestopt met de pil?
Misschien zou je eens naar een homeopaat of natuurgenezer kunnen gaan.

----------


## [email protected]

Thanx voor de reacties tot nu toe. Mijn nierfunctie is idd al getest en ben ook op suiker al meer dan 1 keer getest. Ik drink meer dan 2 liter per dag maar dat is dan voornamelijk al vruchtensap. Lintworm zou ik eerlijk gezegd niet weten maar merk je dat dan ook niet op een of andere manier aan ontlasting?

----------


## Guest

:Wink:  hoi ik ben geen dokter dus ik kan niet zeggen wat dit is. In mijn ogen komt het gewoon omdat je veel te licht bent maar als je zomaar zoveel afvalt dan moet er wat aan de hand zijn. Als de dokter het niet kan vinden dan zal ik het hier niet bij laten zitten want dit is niet goed. Waardeloos trouwens van je dokter dat die met jou gewicht en haaruitval niet gelijk doorstuurde naar het ziekenhuis. Als ze het ook niet in het ziekenhuis kunnen vinden wat het is dan zal ik als ik jou was naar een homopatische arts gaan. Ik wil jou niet bang maken maar wat ik wel wil zeggen is.........NEEM ACTIE&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## [email protected]

Thx&#33;

Ik kom eigenlijk net van de huisarts (vandaag was er een andere arts op de praktijk) en morgen moet ik weer bloed laten prikken voor ongeveer 15 dingen, als daar niets uitkomt verwijst hij me door naar een internist om me zogezegd binnenstebuiten te laten keren... ben dus benieuwd

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest_@16-05-2003, 01:02:25
> * weer wat zwaarder worden zou je absoluut geen kwaad doen.
> 48 kilo is echt te weinig met jouw lengte.
> 
> Is er ook al eens naar je (bij)nieren gekeken?
> De dorst zou kunnen wijzen op suiker, maar ik neem toch aan dat dat het eerste is waar je arts naar gekeken heeft.
> 
> 3 liter water is overigens veel te veel.
> advies is 2.3 liter waarbij je die 0.3 liter al verkrijgt uit groente en fruit.
> ...


 Kijk pubmed er eens op na, ik kan je tientallen studies laten zien die zeggen dat het verbruik al 2,75 liter op een dag is bij een niet sportend mens. neem iemand die wel sport en je zit al gauw over de 3 liter. normaliter wanneer men dieet gaat men beperken op de kh en de eiwitinname gaat omhoog. meer eiwitten betekend nog meer water nodig voor je nieren (lees ook daar de wetenschappelijke studies er eens op na).. nee beweren dat 3l veel te veel is is klinkklare onzin en nergens op gefundeerd.

owjah, 0,3 liter uit groente en fruit. ik vind dat helemaal knap. waar staat het dieet dan?? hoe weet je dat er fruit geconsumeerd wordt. hoe weet je hoeveel groenten er gegeten worden?? alles is op lucht gebasseerd..

----------


## Marie

> _Originally posted by Guest+01-07-2003, 15:30:08--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 01-07-2003, 15:30:08)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Guest_@16-05-2003, 01:02:25


Kijk pubmed er eens op na, ik kan je tientallen studies laten zien die zeggen dat het verbruik al 2,75 liter op een dag is bij een niet sportend mens. neem iemand die wel sport en je zit al gauw over de 3 liter. normaliter wanneer men dieet gaat men beperken op de kh en de eiwitinname gaat omhoog. meer eiwitten betekend nog meer water nodig voor je nieren (lees ook daar de wetenschappelijke studies er eens op na).. nee beweren dat 3l veel te veel is is klinkklare onzin en nergens op gefundeerd.

owjah, 0,3 liter uit groente en fruit. ik vind dat helemaal knap. waar staat het dieet dan?? hoe weet je dat er fruit geconsumeerd wordt. hoe weet je hoeveel groenten er gegeten worden?? alles is op lucht gebasseerd.. [/b][/quote]
Misschien kun je een beetje normaal reageren de volgende keer?
Ik vind je reactie knap onbeschoft.

2,3 liter zal elke arts, dietist of natuurgeneeskundige je kunnen vertellen.
0,3 liter is het gemiddelde wat je krijgt uit een normale portie groente en fruit per dag.
(je kent de reclame vast wel 2 ons groente 2 stuks fruit)

Te veel water is net zomin goed voor je nieren als te weinig.
en dat weet ik uit eigen ervaring en is mij ook bevestigd door mijn therapeut.
Ik heb een tijd 3 liter water per dag gedronken en mijn voeten zwollen zo op dat de huid bijna knapte.

Het eindeloos doorspoelen van nieren kan er voor zorgen dat je ernstig mineralen tekort krijgt.
Daarvoor is het dus beter om het water op een gezonde manier aan te zuren. (met vruchtensap).

Ik praat dus niet uit mijn nek, maar uit meer dan 20 jaar ervaring en overleg met deskundigen en dus wel degelijk gefundeerd.
Misschien vanuit een ander hoek dan jij met je papierenwijsheid, maar een ander inzicht en kennis hebben betekent niet dat het gelijk maar klinkklare onzin is.

----------


## sr

Allereerst: Ik ben onbeschoft? Wat is er onbeschoft aan mijn reactie?? Mocht dat wel zo overkomen, mijn excuses. Ik ben wat scherp, dat heeft echter ook een reden. Ik vind dit een interessant forum om te lezen, echter ik zie ook dat nono&#39;s tips aan mensen geven over bv. anabolica. En wat voor tips, tips die voor een maandelange suppresie van de libido zorgen, enz. Mensen zonder enige kennis van zaken. Dat heeft mijn nogal verbaasde scherpe reacties als gevolg..


Ten tweede het volgende:

2,3 liter zal elke arts, dietist of natuurgeneeskundige je kunnen vertellen.
0,3 liter is het gemiddelde wat je krijgt uit een normale portie groente en fruit per dag.
(je kent de reclame vast wel 2 ons groente 2 stuks fruit)


In mijn voeding & gezondheid boeken, evenals in vrijwel alle medische publicaties, staat vermeld dat een niet sportend, normaal mens 2,3 liter water per dag nodig heeft. Let wel, iemand die dieet of enige vorm van aangepast voeding heeft heeft meer nodig. Ons lichaam is 2/3 water, ipv. je exacte verbruik daar iets boven zitten is op geen enkele wijze schadelijk voor de gezondheid, zelfs na jaren niet. Echter een tekort aan water is wel degelijk schadelijk. Jij gaat uit dat elke ned. netjes 2 ons groenten en 2 stuks fruit eet. Ik ga uit van het feit dat dit een illusie is. Van de 80% van de nederlanders die denken voldoende vitaminen en mineralen uit hun voeding te halen, bleek dit slechts 30%. Ik ga dus uit van de situatie dat de huidige mensen veelal te weinig groenten en fruit binnenkrijgt. Erg vervelend voor je dat je zelf zo&#39;n last hebt gehad, alleen ik ken uiteraard je medisch dossier niet, mischien speelden andere oorzaken een rol? natriuminname? Ik kan daar natuurlijk geen enkele uitspraak over doen. Normaliter reageert het lichaam zo dat wanneer er voldoende water binnenkomt, het geen vocht gaat vasthouden, bij een tekort wel, om het zo te sparen. Meer kan ik er niet over zeggen, ken jouw situatie niet. 

Het tekort aan mineralen kan voorkomen, echter wanneer je voldoende groenten en fruit eet, evt. een multivitamine neemt dan zal je onder normale omstandigheden geen problemen krijgen, ik doel tot 6liter per dag.

Sporters bv. hebben minstens 4 liter nodig, vanwege de verhoogde eiwitinname alleen al. Deze mensen verliezen juist snel mineralen bv. dmv. zweten. Ik heb zelf nog nooit een sporter gezien die problemen had met een mineralentekort. Wellicht vanwege de gezonde voeding?

Je hebt 20 jaar ervaring. Waarin?? Ik sta zeker lijnrecht tegenover een hoop dieetisten. Zij hebben vaak de oude standaard ideen mbt. dieeten. Zoals het vermijden van vet bv. werkelijk waar, hoe wordt het verzonnen, ons lichaam en organen werken niet zonder vet, deze mensen hebben gestudeerd en schrijven mensen vetloze dieeten voor. dat is gewoon onverantwoord. Mijn kennis is gebasseerd op praktijkervaring en een hele hoop theorie en praktijkervaring van anderen. Als ik een artikel lees ga ik researchen, lees onderzoeken van anderen en zet alles tegenover mekaar, daaruit trek ik me eigen conclusies. ik neem niet simpelweg over wat 1 iemand schrijft of zegt.

----------


## Marie

klinkklare onzin, nergens op gebasseerd, alles is op lucht gebasseerd?
noem je dat netjes in discussie gaan?
Dat noem ik dus onbeschoft.

Nu haal je er anabolica en weet ik wat voor troep bij.
Ik ben daar net als jij fel op tegen, dus ik krijg een beetje het gevoel het pispaaltje te zijn van een optelsommetje wat jij maakt naar aanleiding van wat er hier op dit forum door anderen geplaatst wordt.
Ik zal nooit iemand adviseren om pillen shakes kruidenpreparaten en andere geldverslindende troep te gebruiken.

2, 3 liter voor een gezond mens klopt dus wel en is niet uit de lucht gegrepen, want blijkbaar ben je het daar toch mee eens.

Mijn ervaring en ook die van mijn therpeut is dat te veel drinken net zo goed voor problemen kan zorgen als te weinig.
Ik heb hier vaak lukrake adviezen gelezen adviezen gelezen om 3 tot 5 liter water op een dag te verstouwen.
Ik zou niet weten hoe een normaal mens dat naar binnen kan krijgen.
Mij lukt het in elk geval niet.
Behalve als er een hittegolf is.

Daarnaast gaat deze draad niet over dieten maar over iemand die te snel afvalt.
Dat op lossen met meer drinken lijkt mij erg onaannemelijk.

Ik weet dat een tekort aan water schadelijk is.
Ik heb nl zelden of nooit dorst en moet dus goed op mijn vochthuishouding letten.
Heb aan de lijve mogen ondervinden wat te weinig vocht met het lichaam doet.

Ook weet ik dat de voeding van tegenwoordig niet genoeg voedingsstoffen meer bevat en dat aanvullende ortho onontbeerlijk is.
maar dat is wat anders dan maar lukraak slikken wat je aan pilletjes in de supermarkt vind.
Goed advies van een deskundige op het gebied van voedingssupplementen is m.i. de juiste weg.
juist omdat ieder mens anders is.


Ik heb twintig jaar ervaring in gewichtsproblematiek, mijn eigen wel te verstaan.
Ik heb weinig vertrouwen wat dat betreft in de reguliere geneeskunde.
Huisarts liet me ooit ponderal slikken vanwege een knieblessure.
Ik woog in die tijd 79 kilo bij een lengte van 1.78.
En dat vond ie veel te zwaar en niet bevordelijk voor het herstel van die knie.
Ik had in die tijd nog geen idee wat een impact chemie op je lichaam kan hebben.
Wel had ik al heel gauw door dat er iets helemaal niet goed was aan dat spul.
De bijverschijnselen: paranoia, hyperactiviteit, gaten die spontaan in de huid vielen, abnormale pupilvergroting, waren voor mij een reden om er heel gauw weer mee te stoppen.

Naar nu blijkt heb ik 20 jaar later nog steeds last van het effect wat die troep op mijn lichaam heeft gehad.

Zelfde huisarts liet me zoute drop eten omdat mijn bloeddruk door het weinig eten zo omlaag was gekelderd dat ik steeds op de rand van flauwvallen liep.

Erkend dietiste van de kruisvereniging gaf mij een dieet dat te karig was voor mijn werkomstandigheden, met als gevolg dat ik mijn gezichtsvermogen verloor.
Gelukkig maar tijdelijk maar toch.
Ik ben dus zeer sceptisch geworden t.a.v. dieetverhalen.

Al die middeltjes die voor grof geld bij supermarkt , drogist en particulier worden verkocht zal ik nooit iemand aanraden.
Je hoeft er bv maar de site van de stichting anorexia nervosa op na te slaan om te weten te komen wat die met je doen.
De meeste doen helemaal nix, ander brengen je stofwisseling compleet van slag.

Mijn ervaring is dat algemene voedingsvoorschriften nutteloos zijn, omdat ieder mens anders is.
En dat het heel belangrijk is dat mensen weer gaan leren naar hun lichaam te luisteren.
(en dat geld ook voor mij)

----------


## Marie

overigens excuses voor Nanda voor het afdwalen van het onderwerp.
Ik hoop echt dat je gauw de oorzaak van het probleem vind.

----------


## sr

klinkklare onzin, nergens op gebasseerd, alles is op lucht gebasseerd?
noem je dat netjes in discussie gaan?
Dat noem ik dus onbeschoft.

*Mijn excuses daarvoor dan, had niet de intentie zo over te komen.*


Nu haal je er anabolica en weet ik wat voor troep bij.
Ik ben daar net als jij fel op tegen, dus ik krijg een beetje het gevoel het pispaaltje te zijn van een optelsommetje wat jij maakt naar aanleiding van wat er hier op dit forum door anderen geplaatst wordt.
Ik zal nooit iemand adviseren om pillen shakes kruidenpreparaten en andere geldverslindende troep te gebruiken.

*Ben het hier niet met je eens. Goede vitamine preparaten kunnen wel degelijk grote voordelen bieden. Niet de goedkope shit in de supermarkt, maar goed kwalitatieve vitaminen preparaten. Een praktijkvoorbeeld aangevend is me eigen vriendin. Vaak moe, hoofdpijn, futloos, ondanks dat zij echt extreem veel groenten en fruit eet. Ik heb haar een maand het vitamine preparaat laten slikken dat ik zelf neem en der 3 liter water laten drinken. Vermoeidheid en hoofdpijn verdween. Ze was fitter en gaat zelfs sindsdien mee sporten met mij. Bij mij zelfs had ik al verbetering gemerkt, ik was altijd snel ziek, verhouden, enz. Sinds ik multivitaminen neem ben ik al 2 jaar niet ziek geweest.

Ik ben ook niet tegen anabolica, maar toch ook weer wel. Alleen mensen die echt weten waar ze mee bezig zijn en onder begeleiding van een arts staan kunnen doping gebruiken. Aangezien 95% niet weet wat die doet is het devies toch afblijven.*


2, 3 liter voor een gezond mens klopt dus wel en is niet uit de lucht gegrepen, want blijkbaar ben je het daar toch mee eens.

*Jij zegt dat 3 liter veel te veel is. Letterlijke woorden, 2,3 is de basisbehoefte van een normaal, niet sportend mens. Ik zeg 3 liter, wat 0,7 liter meer is. Bij warmer weer hebben we al meer nodig, iemand die zwaar lichamelijk werk doet ook. Iemand die ernstig ondergewicht heeft en nu komen we weer on topic, mijn inziens ook, daar ons lichaam van 2/3 uit water bestaat is het basisbehoefte nummer 1. Je kan je exacte dagelijkse verbruik niet vaststellen, wel een schatting geven. Ga daar iets boven zitten en je zit goed. Ik drink zelf 5 liter per dag, maar ik heb een hele hoge eiwitinname. Me nieren staan onder meer druk en ik heb dus ook meer water nodig. Plus dat ik 4x per week gewichtentraining doe en 5x per week 30 min. cardio. Zo moeilijk is het niet om weg te krijgen, s ochtends 1,5 liter, gewoon een fles naast me bureau, s middags idem dito en met sporten een liter. Dat maakt 4 liter bij mekaar plus wat ik met koffie en thee ed. binnenkrijg.*

Mijn ervaring en ook die van mijn therpeut is dat te veel drinken net zo goed voor problemen kan zorgen als te weinig.
Ik heb hier vaak lukrake adviezen gelezen adviezen gelezen om 3 tot 5 liter water op een dag te verstouwen.
Ik zou niet weten hoe een normaal mens dat naar binnen kan krijgen.
Mij lukt het in elk geval niet.
Behalve als er een hittegolf is.

*Wat voor problemen geeft het teveel drinken van 0,5 liter water per dag?? Geef mij eens voorbeelden? IK kan ze niet noemen. Mischien zie ik iets over het hoofd, maar een 0,5-0,7 liter meer geeft echt geen gezondheidsproblemen.* 

Daarnaast gaat deze draad niet over dieten maar over iemand die te snel afvalt.
Dat op lossen met meer drinken lijkt mij erg onaannemelijk.

*Iemand die te snel afvalt en te licht is, daar gaat het over. Kans is dus heel erg groot dat er tekorten zijn. Mijn advies was voldoende water, groenten en fruit als basis. Ik zie niet in wat daar mis aan is. Over het algemeen hebben mensen die zo weinig wegen behoorlijke tekorten in de voeding. Dit verantwoord oplossen lijkt mij de eerste stap.*

Ik weet dat een tekort aan water schadelijk is.
Ik heb nl zelden of nooit dorst en moet dus goed op mijn vochthuishouding letten.
Heb aan de lijve mogen ondervinden wat te weinig vocht met het lichaam doet.

Ook weet ik dat de voeding van tegenwoordig niet genoeg voedingsstoffen meer bevat en dat aanvullende ortho onontbeerlijk is.
maar dat is wat anders dan maar lukraak slikken wat je aan pilletjes in de supermarkt vind.
Goed advies van een deskundige op het gebied van voedingssupplementen is m.i. de juiste weg.
juist omdat ieder mens anders is.

*Ben ik het mee eens. Alleen zijn er zo verdomd weinig echte deskundigen helaas. Een hoop supplementen doen niks en zijn zelfs schadelijk. We krijgen langzamerhand amerika praktijken waarbij afvallen in een potje zit en gezonde voeding ook. Een goede multivitamine van een gerenommeerd merk kan voor de meeste al goede voordelen bieden. Beter is uiteraard begeleiding van een deskundige.*

Ik heb twintig jaar ervaring in gewichtsproblematiek, mijn eigen wel te verstaan.
Ik heb weinig vertrouwen wat dat betreft in de reguliere geneeskunde.
Huisarts liet me ooit ponderal slikken vanwege een knieblessure.
Ik woog in die tijd 79 kilo bij een lengte van 1.78.
En dat vond ie veel te zwaar en niet bevordelijk voor het herstel van die knie.
Ik had in die tijd nog geen idee wat een impact chemie op je lichaam kan hebben.
Wel had ik al heel gauw door dat er iets helemaal niet goed was aan dat spul.
De bijverschijnselen: paranoia, hyperactiviteit, gaten die spontaan in de huid vielen, abnormale pupilvergroting, waren voor mij een reden om er heel gauw weer mee te stoppen.

Naar nu blijkt heb ik 20 jaar later nog steeds last van het effect wat die troep op mijn lichaam heeft gehad.

Zelfde huisarts liet me zoute drop eten omdat mijn bloeddruk door het weinig eten zo omlaag was gekelderd dat ik steeds op de rand van flauwvallen liep.

Erkend dietiste van de kruisvereniging gaf mij een dieet dat te karig was voor mijn werkomstandigheden, met als gevolg dat ik mijn gezichtsvermogen verloor.
Gelukkig maar tijdelijk maar toch.
Ik ben dus zeer sceptisch geworden t.a.v. dieetverhalen.

Mijn ervaring is dat algemene voedingsvoorschriften nutteloos zijn, omdat ieder mens anders is.
En dat het heel belangrijk is dat mensen weer gaan leren naar hun lichaam te luisteren.
(en dat geld ook voor mij)

*Algemene voedingsvoorschriften zijn niet totaal nutteloos. Het is echter een richtlijn. Elke mens is verschillend en kent verschillende behoeften. Toch spreek je jezelf hier tegen, als algemene voorschriften nutteloos zijn, hoe kan je dan zo stellig beweren dat 3 liter water teveel is? Nogmaals, terugkomend op de topic, ik blijf zeker bij de 3liter water die ik in eerste instantie aanbevool. Ik heb ook geen argumenten kunnen ontdekken die mijn advies onderuit halen.*

----------


## Marie

Samengevat zijn we het dus voor 95% eens.

Wat drie liter of meer vocht met mij doet heb ik in een eerdere reactie al geschreven.
Het had hetzelfde effect als te weinig water drinken.
voeten die enkele cms opzwellen tot de huid op barsten staat.
(is erg goed te zien als je sandalen draagt)
Bij twee liter heb ik dat probleem niet.
Bij minder weer wel en komen er darmstoornissen bij.
Om die twee liter weg te krijgen moet ik elke dag vechten.
Loop over al met fles vocht bij me en neem telkens slokjes.
Tijdens het sporten gaat drinken inderdaad wat makkelijker, maar dan kom ik nog niet aan de drie liter.

----------


## sr

Ik heb er zelf totaal geen moeite mee, zelfs niet met 5liter.. het moet gewoon een onderdeel worden, ik heb in huis overal flesjes spa blauw staan waar ik uit drink. In de keuken, in de woonkamer en achter de computer. ik tel het aantal leeggedronken flesjes.. Mischien komt het ook omdat ik zo veel sport. 

Toch is het een rare situatie dat je van teveel water extreem vocht gaat vasthouden, fysiologisch gezien klopt dat niet. Je lichaam zal in geval van een tekort bewust vocht vasthouden en bij teveel juist niet, wel vaker plassen. Erg vervelend voor je, maar elk nadeel heeft ook weer een voordeel, zo kan je de zaken beter bekijken. Het voordeel is dat je voldoende vocht binnenkrijgt en er bewust mee bezig bent.

----------


## Marie

er klopt wel meer fysiologisch gezien bij mij niet.
Als ik alle statistieken over zwaarlijvigheid moet geloven dan ben ik al zeker tien jaar dood, en als ik nog leef hoor ik o.a. een extreem hoge bloeddruk, hartklachten en suikerziekte te hebben en dat heb ik dus allemaal niet.

----------


## sr

diabetes type 2 komt veel voor bij zware vrouwen. dit komt voornamelijk door het voedingspatroon, veel zoete, suikerhoudende producten gedurende jaaaaren.. met als gevolg insuline resistentie..

uiteraard zijn er op alles uitzonderingen. een voorbeeld is mijn alcoholistische oud-oud oom van 102.. de man is al 50 jaar zwaar aan de drank, rookt zware shaq, eet te vet (verzadigd) en snoept veel. de man is niet kapot te krijgen.. in theorie en volgens artsen had ze lever het 30 jaar geleden al moeten begeven.. uitzonderingen zijn er altijd.. maar over het algemeen....

zo is het ook met vocht, over het algemeen reageert een lichaam zoals ik beschreef, er zijn echter altijd uitzonderingen. elk lichaam is nou eenmaal verschillend.

----------


## jennifer

hoi,

zelf heb ik dit probleem ook,ik ben van de 67 naar 47 gegaan zonder te lijnen of extra beweging,was zelfs gestopt met sporten.
ik heb ook ee hele hoop tests gedaan, maar daar kwam niets uit.
zelf ben ik er achter gekomen dat het bij mij stress en oververmoeidheid is. ik was tijdelijk in de ziektewet gegaan en ben nu al een jaar niet aan het werk en weeg nu weer 55 kilo en ga volgende week weer werken,mijn advies geef je lichaam rust,doe aan ontspanningsoefeningen en bouw langzaam weer een bestaan op maar gun jezelf de rust,want dat is wat je lichaam aangeeft.

hopelijk heb je hier wat aan zo niet veel succes

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by sr_@04-07-2003, 15:43:37
> * Allereerst: Ik ben onbeschoft? Wat is er onbeschoft aan mijn reactie?? Mocht dat wel zo overkomen, mijn excuses. Ik ben wat scherp, dat heeft echter ook een reden. Ik vind dit een interessant forum om te lezen, echter ik zie ook dat nono&#39;s tips aan mensen geven over bv. anabolica. En wat voor tips, tips die voor een maandelange suppresie van de libido zorgen, enz. Mensen zonder enige kennis van zaken. Dat heeft mijn nogal verbaasde scherpe reacties als gevolg..
> 
> 
> Ten tweede het volgende:
> 
> 2,3 liter zal elke arts, dietist of natuurgeneeskundige je kunnen vertellen.
> 0,3 liter is het gemiddelde wat je krijgt uit een normale portie groente en fruit per dag.
> (je kent de reclame vast wel 2 ons groente 2 stuks fruit)
> ...


 onbeschoft ben je zeker wel wie ben jij dan met je commentaar op alles en nog wat

----------


## Marie

wat voor zin heeft het om oude koeien uit de sloot te halen? <_<

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Marie_@10-09-2003, 21:04:50
> * wat voor zin heeft het om oude koeien uit de sloot te halen? <_<*


 hoi ,marie


keek op je side je maakt leuke dingen heeft hier wel niks mee te maken
maar dacht zeg
het toch even


groet van rene

----------


## Marie

:wub:

----------


## Guest

je hebt toch geen suikerziekte???????????????????? :unsure:

----------


## sr

> _Originally posted by Guest+10-09-2003, 19:49:07--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 10-09-2003, 19:49:07)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--sr_@04-07-2003, 15:43:37
> * Allereerst: Ik ben onbeschoft? Wat is er onbeschoft aan mijn reactie?? Mocht dat wel zo overkomen, mijn excuses. Ik ben wat scherp, dat heeft echter ook een reden. Ik vind dit een interessant forum om te lezen, echter ik zie ook dat nono&#39;s tips aan mensen geven over bv. anabolica. En wat voor tips, tips die voor een maandelange suppresie van de libido zorgen, enz. Mensen zonder enige kennis van zaken. Dat heeft mijn nogal verbaasde scherpe reacties als gevolg..
> 
> 
> Ten tweede het volgende:
> 
> 2,3 liter zal elke arts, dietist of natuurgeneeskundige je kunnen vertellen.
> 0,3 liter is het gemiddelde wat je krijgt uit een normale portie groente en fruit per dag.
> (je kent de reclame vast wel 2 ons groente 2 stuks fruit)
> ...


onbeschoft ben je zeker wel wie ben jij dan met je commentaar op alles en nog wat [/b][/quote]
Enkel iemand die zich inmiddels 5 jaar bezig houdt met voeding, dieeten en sport. En iemand die sceptisch staat tegenover de huidige dieetprincipes en de grote vermijd vet manie. Iemand die twijfels heeft over de up to date kennis van een hoop dieetisten. Met alle respect voor deze mensen, maar onlangs belandde ik in een discussie en de betreffende dieetist bleef beweren dat in een goed dieet geen vet mag zitten. Er zijn inmiddels tientallen wetenschappelijke studies naar de invloed van onverz. vetten op zowel het cholestrol als hart en bloedvaten. De persoon in kwestie beweerde zelfs dat slimfast een goed product is. Met alle respect, lees de samenstelling eens, het staat stijf van de suiker. Vet is geen dikmaker, suiker wel. Vet is pas een dikmaker wanneer er een overschot aan calorieen is, suiker daarentegen wordt veel sneller opgeslagen als vet. En onbeschoft en arrogant?? Nee dat wil ik niet zeggen. Ik heb gewoon me eigen ideeen en opvattingen en dmv. de principes die ik hanteer zijn inmiddels 4 personen heel veel kilo&#39;s verloren en deze kilo&#39;s waren blijvend weg. Waarom?? Omdat deze mensen nu inzicht hebben in hoe ze met hun voeding om moeten gaan. Mijn vader is van ruim 30% vet naar 17-18% gegaan en dat terwijl hij 1 dag in de week lekker at wat die wilde en ze borreltjes kon drinken. Maargoed, ik heb enkel het goede voor met mensen want niks is zo frustrerend als een honger dieet en dat wanneer men gaat eten de kilo&#39;s in rap tempo terug komen. Dus nee ik ben niet onbeschoft en ja ik heb wel commentaar op een hoop verkeerde opvattingen. En nee, ik geloof niet direct wat er in een boekje staat maar kijk verder dan me neus lang is en met gezond verstand kom je dan een heel eind.

----------


## Gast: Jeanine

Hallo Nanda&#33;

Wat betreft uw probleem vrees ik dat je aan het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom lijdt. Veel van uw symptomen wijzen op CVS. Ik heb ook deze ziekte en de dokters kennen er nog altijd de oorzaak niet van en kunnen het dus ook niet genezen. Ik heb mij gelukkig zelf grotendeels van de symptomen kunnen verlossen door mijn voeding te veranderen. Ik denk dat ik nu toch al voor 90% beter ben. Mocht het je ook interesseren laat het mij weten. Ik zal dan in detail uitleggen wat ik er voor gedaan heb want het is nogal veel om het hier zo ineens uit te leggen.

Groeten
Jeanine

----------


## adrie

ik heb hier geen ervaring mee,ik drink ong.v3ltper dag.thee en water.alleen is bij kennis gebleken dat je van erg veel drinken water sap e.d ook hartklachten en in het ziekenhuis kan belanden,5weken&#33;daarna weer opniew alles gaan opbouwen.dat valt ook niet mee. ik denk dat je gewoon,je gezonde verstand moet gebruiken.maar ga er a.u.b.naar dokter&#33;&#33;desnoods andere&#33;je hebt maar een lichaam,wees er zuinig op.Het zou ook je schidklier kunnen zijn,dit kan je ook goed laten onderzoeken(zelf ook gedaan)of je altvleesklier.ONDERNEEM IN IEDER GEVAL STAPPEN&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#3 3;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Jenz

Ik vind dat Marie wel een eigewijze zeikerd is zeg. Pffffffffff

Jenz

----------


## Marie

lees je het toch niet :lol:

----------


## suus

Hallo..................

Er wordt een ellenlange discussie gevoerd n.a.v. een vraag van Nanda.
Als er twee mensen zijn die een verschillende visie hebben op het verantwoord omgaan met het lichaam, maak dan een nieuwe groep aan. Nanda schiet hier niets mee op. 
Nanda ik wens je heel veel succes met het vinden van een juiste oplossing voor jou problematiek, ik ga je geen advies geven want genezing komt van binnenuit. Jij moet je er goed bij voelen en niemand anders. 

groetjes Suus.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## conny

beste 

mijn kleine zus vertoonde enkele jaren gelden de zelfde symptomen zoals jij . , jaren hebben ze gezocht naar de oorzaak , eerst dachten ze aan het chronich vermoeidheids syndroom , na 4 jaar van onderzoeken hadden ze eindelijk gevonden dat er iets mis was met de schildklier en na de juiste medicatie gekregen te hebben voelt ze zich weer op en top

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben in ongeveer 2 a 3 maanden tijd van 62 kilo naar 48 kilo gegaan (zonder dieet, extra beweging enz.) ben 1.64 lang. In de tijd dat ik afviel had ik erg last van haaruitval buikpijn dorst moeheid en overmatig transpireren, de haaruitval en de buikpijn zijn nu gelukkig verdwenen maar de rest heb ik nog steeds. Ik heb continu dorst heb veel slaap nodig toch wel zo'n 10 uur per nacht, na een avondje stappen heb ik 3 dagen nodig om weer bij te komen en op andere momenten is mijn energie oneindig.
> 
> Ik ben voor deze klachten natuurlijk allang naar de huisarts geweest en getest op alle denkbare ziektes er is ook n hartfilmpje gemaakt enz. maar nog steeds is er geen aanwijsbare reden gevonden. Ik zit nu alweer een maandje of 2 op hetzelfde gewicht (48 kilo) maar het zit me nog steeds niet lekker, ik voel me niet meer de oude en zie er ook niet meer uit vergeleken met 1,5 / 2 jaar terug ben ik nu een zombie.
> 
> Ik vroeg me af of er ook andere mensen zijn die dit is overkomen of die ervan gehoord hebben of misschien wel weten hoe of wat. Door de huisarts word ik alleen maar naar huisgestuurd met de mededeling "het kan" maar zo voelt het niet  .
> 
> Thx alvast


Als ik jou verslagje lees: Als je op twee/drie maanden tijd veertien kg kwijt bent is dat niet zo goed. Dit zijn een van de oorzaken die eventueel een oplossing kunnen bieden voor jou verder leven. 'Slechte conditie' Dat je van een rondje joggen moe wordt, is waar. Maar je bent wel gezond moe. Wie zich nooit in het zweet werkt en altijd op de sofa hangt, zal zich er niet beter door gaan voelen, integendeel. Sporten bezorgt je meer zuurstof, waardoor het gehalte van endorfine en serotine in het bloed stijgt, en daar word je dan weer blij en energiek van. Ga dus naar buiten, fiets, dans en spring. 'Verkeerde eetgewoontes' Eeen menu van diepvriesmaaltijden en fastfood laat zijn sporen na. Vers en vitaminerijk eten met vezels is noodzakelijk om je energiek en fit te voelen. Een tekort aan ijzer kan zelfs een lichte vorm van bloedarmoede geven, waardoor je je slap voelt en er bleekjes uitziet. Eet voldoende rood vlees (of een evenwaardige vleesvervanger), kip,vette vis, groenen groetjes, vers en gedroogd fruit, kruiden en zuivelproducten. En drink elke dag anderhalve liter water !

Ook Chronisch slaapgebrek, bijvoorbeeld, maar ook te veel slapen kan je loom en futeloos maken. Griep is een klassieker, net als de ziekte van pfeiffer, en toxoplasmose. Ook een te traag werkende schildklier vreet energie. Ook kan je eens proberen om je halsstreek af te tasten op een of twee bultjes. Als dit zo blijkt heb je waarschijnlijk een slecht werekende schildklier. Mijn vrouw heeft hetzelfde. Normale procedure is volgens mij alsvolgd:
Doorverwijzing naar de internist. Daar krijg je een jaar lang een medicijn om de werking van de schildklier te verminderen/stil te leggen. In deze periode zijn bij Mireille alle verschijnselen verdwenen. Ik hoop dat het voor jou wat duidelijker is geworden over jou vermoeidheid en het snele afslanken. Dan wens ik jou nog veel sterkte toe in je verdere leven. Als je nog vragen zou hebben mag je die altijd stellen. groetjes Johan.

----------


## dith

Heb je wel eens laten checken of alles ok is met je schildklier?
vraag naar de tsh waarde, na een bloedonderzoek.
( 0,2-4,0 is normaal )
Als die niet goed functioneert kun je bijv. ook 
enorm gewicht verliezen.groeten dith

----------


## mailtruusje

hey mensen!

nou.. ik zit misschien nie helemaal goed op dit forum, maar toch.. ik val namelijk niet heel plotseling af, maar ben al jaren heel dun. Op dit moment ben ik 17 jaar, 172 lang en weeg ik 48 kg, terwijl ik veel eet, regelmatig eet, gezond eet, en ook elke dag ontbijt. Verder doe ik wel wat aan sport, maar niet intensief ofzo, gewoon voor de lol. Ik wil eigenlijk niet naar de dokter, heb al te vaak de dokter bezocht in mijn leven.. enne.. bovendien kan die er toch ook niks aan doen? Ik heb echt geen anorexia ofzo!!! ik eet serieus genoeg, de uitspraak "bodemloze put"past heel goed bij mij.

groetjes!

----------

